
The tragedy of FireWire - myrandomcomment
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/06/the-rise-and-fall-of-firewire-the-standard-everyone-couldnt-quite-agree-on/
======
myrandomcomment
I have / had firewire HD and other devices. Loved it over USB and USB2. I
moved to ThunderBolt, monitor, drives, etc. However I think I am going to move
to USB3 (USB-C) soon because I want to swap my MacBookPro for a MacBook
(travel 100K+ miles per year). New monitor, etc. Oh well.

------
baybal2
It is better to say that it was Chinese OEMs that killed it by dropping their
support once Apple brought lawyers on the boat and demanded royalties (even
though they were ridiculously small)

Remember boys, Chinese factories don't want to have anything to do with your
lawyers.

